# Aquatop SkyAqua led



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone try one of these on a planted tank ? I'm looking at the 36 led 20" for a 10 gallon. Thx.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

After some googling, I think it would do well for your 10g for most plants out there
What are you thinking of using? (Should be capable for low light and medium light plants). 

The PAR value for this unit at 13 inches would be just shy of 100... so should support most/all plants. Good ferts would be ideal as you you may have an imbalance of ferts/light.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

Thx. It's a non co2 tank using seachem excel and flourish. 100 par, wow!! That's a bright little light. I was running 2 13 watt cfl's, but she burnt out. Time for a new light and this Aquatop led is a pretty good price.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Thats just after some googling... i wouldnt be entirely surprised since there's speculation out there that its same/similar to the Finnex..


----------



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

It's funny my google search wouldn't find that. Google must hate me.... Anyway, i think it's going to be to bright for non co2. I've seen the Finnex Ray 2, and there pretty bright. Interesting thing tho, on Aquatop's website the light looks different. It also has Red and blue leds, which the Ray 2 don't. Mabye they changed the design.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

You could run it at a reduced photoperiod or just hang it further from the aquarium...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

True. It is better to be bright than not bright enough.


----------

